# Flüchtiges Leben Droprate je Gebiet anders?



## Terrorzapfen (25. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Ich farme zur Entspannung gerne Kräuter und das natürlich mit einem Dudu. Ich habe nur so langsam den Eindruck, dass die Droprate für flüchtiges Leben in den neuen Gebieten aktuell nicht gleich ist.

Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

THX

Terrorzapfen


----------



## RedShirt (25. März 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, da subjektiv.

Ich finde in Uldum viele Kräuter, wenig Leben.
Schattenhochland gemischt.
Vashj'ir geh ich mit ziemlich viel Leben raus.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. März 2011)

Ich bin zumindest so weit, das ich einfach "genug" Leben habe.

Hier mal 15 Minuten, da mal ne halbe Stunde, Gebiete bunt gemixt (abgesehen von Vashjir, da ich schon vor 80 in den anderen Gebieten war (auch Tiefenheim durch einen Hexerport)) und ich finde die Drops ingesamt eigentlich recht hoch, wenn nicht sogar zu hoch.

Unterschiede habe ich keine bemerkt, bewege mich aber auch immer im Rahmen von ca. 130 vorhandenem flüchtigen Leben, wo man natürlich weniger Unterschiede merkt, wenn man nicht so viel drauf achtet.


----------



## Blackben (18. April 2011)

In Vashj'ir gibt es meiner Meinung nach am meisten Leben...

1 Std da farmen hab ich meist um die 200-300 Leben im Beutel liegen


----------



## Albra (18. Juni 2011)

ich vermute eher das blizz was an der droprate gedreht hat 
mehrere runden mein bevorzugtes flüchtiges leben farmgebiet hat früher irgendwie mehr leben gebracht als vor zwei tagen,.,..
oder ich hab pech und ein anderer zieht direkt vor mir immer das leben aber lässt die blümchen stehn

und als einziger aktiver 450.alchi hängt der gildenfläschchenerfolg auch in meinen tatzen und dazu brauch ich noch über 3k leben x.x
aber blümchen fehlen ja auch noch *seufz*


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

oder einfach in der Woche günstig im AH einkaufen, manchmal ist gerade Leben spottbillig drin.


----------

